# The Photo Gallery



## Tracy (May 7, 2003)

Is the photo gallery down?  When I click on the link from the main forum selection page - it's all symbols...

Anyone?


----------



## Destanee (May 7, 2003)

I think so.  The same happened to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell:


----------



## dimopoulos (May 7, 2003)

Yes girls there is a problem with the gallery. For some reason the @#$WF script produces garbage instead of what it is supposed to be doing. I am working on this though and should have it done quite soon.


----------



## Tracy (May 7, 2003)

Well thank you muchly Dear Dimopoulous....

We appreciate the efforts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't hurt the &amp;@[email protected]&amp;# scripts..... LOL!  We can wait darlin'!


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 8, 2003)

hmmm...I was just about to come in here and complain to my favorite Greek Cowboy. 

But I see it's all under control, so I'm good now.

Incidentally, Nikos Darling, I looooooove the quick reply feature. How convenient!

Though the PM thing that display icons for mail that's been read or not is too small and hardly distinguishable. Just an opinion and not intended to offend, Dear man!

H&amp;K,
AZ


----------



## Toya (May 14, 2003)

I guess the same is true for the journals...


----------



## dimopoulos (May 14, 2003)

Ok girls, I will try and sort it out... I have to fix the photo gallery first.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (May 14, 2003)

Girls, I had to restore the previous version of the Gallery so that I don't deprive you of this feature any longer. I will need to run some more tests on the new version of the scripts before I release it... 

Unfortunately it works like a dream on my pc but for some reason it doesn't on the server and I will need to find out why.

So enjoy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos


----------



## beverly (May 15, 2003)

Please be patient with Nikos he is a very busy man, and I assure you that he has not forgot. There is a technical issue with it, and he needs time to resolve it. To answer you question, yes the photo gallery is directly related to the hair journals. When the photo gallery works, the hair journal links will work.


----------



## beverly (May 17, 2003)

Nikos fixed the photo gallery, you all should thank him!


----------



## CurlyCrly (May 18, 2003)

THANK YOU Nikos!!!


----------



## Tracy (Jun 9, 2003)

WE LOVE YOU NIKOS!!!! (even if we sometimes seem to forget how grateful we REALLY are - YOU ARE APPRECIATED DUDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Destanee (Jun 15, 2003)

Is the photo gallery down again?
I'm trying to upload some pictures but get an error message.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think so Destinee. I have just uploaded a picture and it worked just fine for me. Are you getting a timeout error? If yes, then your picture is quite big and your internet connection slow, hence your computer cannot transfer the data as fast as the script wants it and it times out.

Nikos


----------



## Destanee (Jun 16, 2003)

No It's not a time out. I have a pretty fast connection. I can't remember the excact wording something like it my file is not acceptable? I'll have to double check when I get home. I'm not sure if this makes a difference but using Netscape 7.0 as my browser. To many problems with IE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA I'm uploading my pics as JPEGs.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 16, 2003)

JPEG is just fine. Please record the message (even a screenshot and send it to me via mail)

Thanks

Nikos


----------



## Destanee (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay I still can't upload my photos.
This is the message rec'd:

Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 127
Command: /usr/bin/X11/mogrify -format jpg -quality 80 -geometry 75x100 /home/longhair/public_html/gallery/data/500/20024_21_03-thumb.jpg

I'm not sure what to do? I've tried using Netscape 7.0 and IE 6.0.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 17, 2003)

Destinee, please email me the picture and I will have a go at it using your account. Perhaps this will give us more hints as to where the problem lies.

Nikos


----------



## Destanee (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, I'll have to send the pics later because I'm at work. Thanks!


----------

